# 2 harddrives



## huh (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi! I'm a first time user of FreeBSD and am having problems installing.

I have 2 hard drives on my computer, first hard drive has windows, and I'm trying to install FreeBSD on my second hard drive. I got to the point of overwriting my 2nd HD and assigning "slices" on my harddrive: x amount for swap, y amount for /usr, z amount for /

My only problem is I get an error right afterwards.  I'm wondering if this error has anything to do with having two hard drives. Can anyone please point me to the right direction?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 20, 2010)

You've backup up the windows in case of error?
Maybe describe:
the hardware (sata, pata, type of keyboard, version
of bsd...)
the error, to narrow it down:
an irq conflict
not enough device drivers loaded to "find devices"
misconfiguration via GUI
not precise steps in the sysinstall panes
/dev/ad1 vs /dev/ad0 vs /dev/da0 etc...
other things that could go wrong.
Simply put, two hard drives should not be a problem.


----------



## huh (Sep 20, 2010)

where can i get the info on the variables you posted? (sata, pata, keyboard?) 
i'm just using a pretty old cpu, 1.6 mhz processor and only ddr ram. 

I tried installing: FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso

I wrote down the error as: 


```
error mounting /dev/acd1 on /dist input output error (5)
```

I hope this helps, otherwise is there a way I could generate an error log and paste the contents? there was suppose to be a debug function that output the errors on VTY1, but I do not know how to copy and paste them using the keyboard.


----------



## e0je (Sep 20, 2010)

Did you burn ISO correctly? Looks like its having trouble mounting the cdrom contents.... i find it better to burn ISOs at a slower rate for older drives.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe not easy, nor relevant, but can you
temporarily remove the windows drive?  Though
after install the /etc/fstab paths would
be wrong and would require single-user-mode
editing, if the install works with that.
(changing /dev/ad0 to /dev/ad1 everywhere afaik)
if the windows drive had been re-replaced.
...
Unless the same error you posted occurs.


----------



## huh (Sep 20, 2010)

i got it to work!

thanks so much for reading my troubles. oddly enough, it just worked by itself.... 
i probably would have just stopped trying if there was no freeBSD forum. 
so thanks =D


----------

